# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  in / ins

## Dogboy182

Im a german moron. what is the difrence?  also, what is the dirence between auf, and aus ?

----------


## Kamion

"In" means "in", "into" and sometimes "to". "Ins" is "in + das". You have just shortened it, just like "im" = "in + dem" and "vom" = "von + dem".  
"Auf" means "on" in sentences like "Das Buch liegt auf dem Tisch" = The book is on the table". But it only means on in horizontal direciton. If it

----------


## Dogboy182

ага ! thanks.

----------


## Pravit

Also, you use accusative to mean motion towards something(kind of like Russian) and dative when you're at or in something. Of course, some prepositions, like zu and von, take the dative exclusively.

----------


## Oddo

Yes, as everyone at my school has now forgotten over the holidays: 
Bis durch fur gegen ohne um entlang 
Aus ausser bei mit nach seit von zu entgegen gegenuber 
An auf hinter in neben uber unter vor zwischen... 
Wow, I still got it...

----------


## Kamion

Ha ha you learn it like that in U.K as well... I always thought Sweden was the only country with that method.

----------


## selters

In Norway as well, hehe. But why not learn them alphabetically?

----------

> Yes, as everyone at my school has now forgotten over the holidays: 
> Bis durch fur gegen ohne um entlang 
> Aus ausser bei mit nach seit von zu entgegen gegenuber 
> An auf hinter in neben uber unter vor zwischen... 
> Wow, I still got it...

 We use that too in America. My stupid teacher said he made it up though. :P

----------

